# Boarded and shot



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

http://stcroixsource.com/content/ne...cked-st-croix-waters-sailor-seriously-injured

The article was a bit confusing to follow and my hope was for a clearer follow up but I've yet to see anything.


----------



## cshrimpt (Jun 8, 2015)

Based on that article, I'm not sure the incident actually occurred.

Any other corroboration?

CS


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

A fair question and as stated, I was waiting for another news source to report it with more info and hadn't seen it yet. If you look at CSSN they say this happened back on January 14th but oddly didn't make the local online news until a month later. https://www.safetyandsecuritynet.com/recent_incidents/


----------



## SOVT (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.safetyandsecuritynet.com/3560-2/


----------



## cshrimpt (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know. This story sounds really sketchy. A "big fishing boat" (easily identifiable) with 2 or 3 guys and they shot him for nothing? Doesn't fit the MO.

CS


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How could he possibly have been shot. Guns are banned in the VIs? 

The story does sound odd.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We have been cruising in the Bahamas/Caribbean for 12 years and over that time we have seen an increasing incidence of 'gratuitous violence' during boat robberies.

http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/S...-attempted-robbery-cruisers-seriously-injured

St Lucia death: British man killed defending his wife on*yacht | Crime | News | The Independent

We personally know 5 boats robbed at gun/machete point and one that won a shootout...we have pictures of the bullet holes in our friend's boat taken 5 hours after the attack!

Phil


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Firstly, I don't think the story could have been conjured up and made it on the Security Net. The unfortunate fact is that St. Croix has had a very bad reputation for violent crime for a very long time. In the late 1970's I worked in Road Town, Tortola, BVI for awhile and at one point, when I mentioned my interest in helping a friend sail his boat down to St. Croix, the locals, to a man, advised against it. One grizzled old fellow counseled "..no nice white boy got no bid'ness goin' der any time..."

FWIW...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never been on the verge myself, but often wondered why I rarely ever hear of anyone that cruises to St Croix. It's pretty accessible from what have to be the most prolific cruising grounds in the entire Caribbean (Spanish-US-British Virgin Islands). I used to know someone who owned property there, but rarely visited. Husband died and she sold.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

This is just rank speculation, but if the story is not true as reported, my first guess would be that he accidentally shot himself and was embarrassed to admit it. I would more expect this from a 25-year-old American than a 70-year-old Frenchman, but the story has some of the hallmarks of such an accident. To wit, the vague details about the attackers, conflicting information from the authorities, and wounds that do not match the story...except for the close-up gunshot.


----------

